# Mini Square bales



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Is there any business for mini square bales? Does anyone know of someone selling theirs?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Good morning

Yes here in the east yuppy and city folk buy them up . Mostly for Halloween décor. There are some other treads on here on mini bales I think an outfit in Lancaster,Pa area converts small NH balers in to mini balers. I don't know if you have yuppy/city suckers in Kansas. I hope this helps.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There is a guy near here that sells some threw a farm supply store chain.I see he advertises on the internet also.No idea how well he is doing at it.But by the ton he is getting a good price.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

There is a small market for 10 lb bales, but it is very small.
We are talking about pet stores ir gift shops. The pet store needs quality, the gift shop needs eye appeal.

The conversion of a $12,000 baler to make small bales might be not show a profit, not any time soon.

If a project of hobby had a 6 month need for 50 lbs of reasonable quality hay, they can purchase one bale and feed a block or so each month.

I suspect the pet store hay market may be like the Horse Owners Market. Lots of talk about quality but all buying based on looks.

You could shorten the bale to 12 inches and solow your ground speed some for 20 or so bales for a friend maybe. Then go back to a normal length bale.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

hay wilson in TX said:


> There is a small market for 10 lb bales, but it is very small.
> We are talking about pet stores ir gift shops. The pet store needs quality, the gift shop needs eye appeal.
> 
> The conversion of a $12,000 baler to make small bales might be not show a profit, not any time soon.
> ...


Can you make a bale only 12 inches long? I've never even thought to try.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Teslan said:


> Can you make a bale only 12 inches long? I've never even thought to try.


We made some 16" long last year for the holidays. The old 273 handled that just fine. Made about 300 with some mixed grass that ended up looking nice for decoration. I swore then, I'd never do it again! Naturally, the twine consumption skyrockets, and you have to handle them all by hand. The worst parts though, was dealing with the people that wanted them, and they won't stack worth a da**! At least I couldn't make a stable stack.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

You could get 1200 in a thrower wagon lol


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

ontario hay man said:


> You could get 1200 in a thrower wagon lol


Tis true, I just wonder how far you can sling a 25# bale? Might have to lengthen the tongue on that wagon!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

dubltrubl said:


> Tis true, I just wonder how far you can sling a 25# bale? Might have to lengthen the tongue on that wagon!


No just put 3 wagons together and adjust the thrower speed. You would be the first guy to fill 3 thrower wagons and never unhook anything lol.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Can you make a bale only 12 inches long? I've never even thought to try.


Theoretically you could make a bale only one slice long, you'd want your knotters working at 120% though if you want a knot at ever plunger stroke.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Theoretically you could make a bale only one slice long, you'd want your knotters working at 120% though if you want a knot at ever plunger stroke.


Yes you are right I guess if you have the needles constantly tripping. I was thinking that I didn't know if it could make a 12 inch bale without doing anything besides adjusting the trip arm more then it's made too.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Accidental mtini bales. I guess I blew the opportunity to market for Big $.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Theoretically you could make a bale only one slice long, you'd want your knotters working at 120% though if you want a knot at ever plunger stroke.


Its true i saw this happen while visiting a hay farm in Idaho in summer of 2012 i cant remember what went wrong but it was kind of funny to see a bunch of 1 flake bales maybe he will chime in.


----------

